# L shape cabinet doors



## artn (17 Jul 2021)

Hi

I have an L shaped kitchen cabinet with 2 doors, the sizes of the cabinet and doors are attached.
I want to assemble as bifold doors. For my 320mm cabinet I think I need 300mm wide doors but I have 285mm doors. Is there a way to fill the gap? Or I need to get 300mm wide doors?

Thanks


----------



## Rorton (17 Jul 2021)

if you hinged each door separately, you could attach a 'filler' piece to the edge of one of the door, like a profile moulding - not the best pic but only one I could find quickly.


----------



## Distinterior (17 Jul 2021)

That looks bleeding awful...!! ^^^^ Bi-folded looks so much better


----------



## Cabinetman (17 Jul 2021)

Not too sure if this is going to be any more helpful. The only way I think you can do it without buying new doors is to cut the cabinets down, obviously that will entail a fair bit of reorganisation of the rest of the kitchen! Ian


----------



## artn (17 Jul 2021)

Thanks you all for the replies.
I think the best way is to buy new doors. Unfortunately cabinet height is 735mm, door height 731mm which is not standard, made to measure cost nearly twice as the standard 715mm doors.

Would it matter if door thickness is 22mm? Would I still need 300mm width?


----------



## doctor Bob (17 Jul 2021)

move the doors in 15mm and put a filler piece on the carcass each side of the unit.


----------



## novocaine (17 Jul 2021)

Ikea doors are 800mm. Iron on edge banding is dirt cheap.


----------



## artn (17 Jul 2021)

I should have said it's for a kitchen and it's J profile (jayline) white gloss so has to match.


----------



## artn (17 Jul 2021)

Will this work?
Buy a ready made of the shelf matching door but taller and 4mm less width, which is 895mm x 296 mm comes as standard size, trim the height to the required 731mm and paint the top (can't be seen anyway for a wall unit)? Still cost half price of the made to measure.


----------



## dickm (18 Jul 2021)

Distinterior said:


> That looks bleeding awful...!! ^^^^ Bi-folded looks so much better


Not THAT awful! Suspect it's just that that particular example is too heavy and clunky. Our current kitchen has something similar, but much lighter and IMHO, looks at least acceptable. Made bifold doors for the same situation in previous kitchen; looked OK, but with wear in the hinges to the cabinet, began to droop and look untidy. On balance, I'd go for a better designed version of the filler piece in the picture. Much easier and if the OP doesn't like it, it can "fill the gap" till something better turns up.


----------



## artn (18 Jul 2021)

I have 3 options:
1. Buy ready made taller door, trim from the top
2. Buy ready made 16mm shorter door 
3. Buy custom size (cost twice)

cabinet frame thickness is 18mm

Which option is recommended?


----------



## Distinterior (18 Jul 2021)

It may or may not help you in your search for a pair of suitable doors.....but Wickes kitchen cabinets are 735mm high with 731mm high doors on them.
It may be worth enquiring with them to see if they do a correct height & width in a J handle profile...??


----------



## artn (18 Jul 2021)

Distinterior said:


> It may or may not help you in your search for a pair of suitable doors.....but Wickes kitchen cabinets are 735mm high with 731mm high doors on them.
> It may be worth enquiring with them to see if they do a correct height & width in a J handle profile...??


I have looked there but they don't sell doors separately, I have to buy 2 wall units 300mm wide which is not economical and lesser quality, they only sell appliance doors, I asked them but couldn't help.


----------

